# Post winter bass activity



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Does anyone know normally when smallmouth and largemouth become active enough to fish for after winter? I’ve heard smallmouth do better in colder water.


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

I believe you can catch smallmouth in creeks all winter long, and probably saugeye during water releases too. I’ve never tried myself because I have no experience in the area, but I’m sure others with more knowledge will chime in


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Aidan Kirkpatrick said:


> Does anyone know normally when smallmouth and largemouth become active enough to fish for after winter? I’ve heard smallmouth do better in colder water.


I think as long as the water is warming the bass will begin to be active, some days will be better than others though. They never stop feeding they just slow down feeding when the water gets cold because their metabolism slows a lot. The water starts warming up and they will start feeding more and more preparing for the spawn. As soon as the ice is gone my boat will be on the water, and I will be after those bass!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

As soon as ice is off. Look at summertime satellite images. Look for areas that have pads. Bass love to go to pad stems late winter early spring. If no pads in your lake check areas that will potentially still have some weeds. Wood and rock will also be productive as they hold heat


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I think as long as the water is warming the bass will begin to be active, some days will be better than others though. They never stop feeding they just slow down feeding when the water gets cold because their metabolism slows a lot. The water starts warming up and they will start feeding more and more preparing for the spawn. As soon as the ice is gone my boat will be on the water, and I will be after those bass!


there’s some open water on a river i fish that i will try for smallmouth at. good luck catching bass when it warms up!


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

I would fish hair jigs, tubes and ned rigs. Fish them super slow and focus your efforts in deep pools with rocky bottoms. Their bites are going be to super light and will feel like light ticks. You'll probably only get a couple bites each outing if you're lucky. It's still pretty fun. Good luck.


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

Snookhunter52 said:


> I would fish hair jigs, tubes and ned rigs. Fish them super slow and focus your efforts in deep pools with rocky bottoms. Their bites are going be to super light and will feel like light ticks. You'll probably only get a couple bites each outing if you're lucky. It's still pretty fun. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Last year I had the itch to go fishing super bad... In February. It was cold and icy, and I waited for the first warm-ish day near the end of the month when everything thawed and I could stand being outside for more than 20 minutes. 

Went to a pond a few minutes away from my house and started tossing a ned rig. Was there for about 20 minutes with not even a nibble and decided it was time to pack it up. Right as I was reeling in my last cast, I got hung up less than a foot from shore. The only thing to get snagged on in that particular part of the pond is some small rocks, so I did the same thing I do whenever I get snagged there. I gave it a sharp tug.

Line started moving. Turns out, an 18 inch largemouth scooped it up. I had no idea it was sitting there. 

It was cold and lethargic. Barely moved at all. Didn't even really fight me as I lipped it and got the hook out. 










That's my personal best story. An 18 inch largie in February. I really wish I had a better pic of it. You can't tell it was 18 inches from that pic, but I measured him.


----------

